#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  In need of a template multiple choice test database

## desnyder2001

I have been trying to create a multiple choice data base and can't seem to do it.
I was wondering if I could see one someone else may have created and work from there.

----------


## alansidman

Not sure what you are looking for as your request is very vague.  Here is a link to many db schemas.

http://www.databaseanswers.org/data_models/index.htm

----------


## desnyder2001

Thanks for your quick response.  
I am very new at creating databases and would like to know if there is a template of a Multiple Choice Quiz database that I can use to explore ways to do this.

----------

